

Cube 3D Printers - bgraves
http://www.staples.com/3D-Printing/cat_CL205651?icid=SearchResults3D

======
jwm20
I believe my submission on this is hidden because of my recent registration
here. I've lurked for a long time.

The press release[1] from Staples confirms ordering online is live now, and
printers will be on shelves in select stores next month.

I would have thought FedEx/Kinko's would be the first to make a move on 3D
technology, first as in in-store service, then stocking product.

There was also previous discussion[2] on 3D systems and their aggression
toward other upstarts. Smart of them to be first into a major national
retailer if they cannot compete in the 'enthusiast' space.

[1][http://investor.staples.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=96244&p=RssL...](http://investor.staples.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=96244&p=RssLanding&cat=news&id=1814995)
[2]<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4812587>

